# Where are your recipes?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Many of you had posted recipes on the old DWR board.
I hope that you will post them up here.
When I get a little more time, I'm going to post the "Pig Out Perch Chowder" recipe.
It's awsome!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe that the only one that I had posted had to do with grouse. It goes something like this.

Fillet the breasts from the grouse you just shot
place in aluminum foil with a pat of butter (you take butter hunting with you, don't you?)
season with salt and pepper
place foil on the coals of your fire, of better yet, on a rack above the coals
when cooked to taste (don't over cook, you'll dry them out) eat with your fingers while watching for that big muley to cross the clearing below you.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Loke. I just had some blue grouse the other day and I didn't do much other than panfry it... certainly not my favorite... this gives me something else to try.


----------

